# CJ Brown



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Headed to CJ this weekend,fishin from about 0900 Sat to about 1500 on Sun. I got room for 1 in the truck and the wife will bring food and such as needed.if ya need a lift or ya want to meet me there come one come all.It's a corn kinda lake,but I'm gonna hit the Rocky and get some craws this week,throw em in the blender and make some craw boilies. oh yeah good cattin in the same spot. 

Tpet-I would join ya Sat. but already had this set up.Lisa does not like to drive from Cleveland to Springfield by herself,so i follow her in the truck.She stays at her mom's for the weekend and I stay away from her mom's for the weekend,  

"The Iceman Fisheth"


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i MAY join ya there..the lake is only about 60miles from my house down rt 4..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

60 miles from your house down route 4? Better do the math again bubba  Marysville is a good 55 from your house


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Iceman......

I'd join ya, but I have to scout out Dillon this weekend. You and I need to hit that "FAMous" spot up north too. Did they leave the No-Fishing signs down this year?


----------

